
Nextdoor Is the Lastest Company to Enter On-Demand Services - prostoalex
http://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/nextdoor-is-the-lastest-company-to-enter-on-demand-services
======
6stringmerc
Not sure who came up with the idea to Dr. Frankenstein chop and sew together
CraigsList and Facebook, but well, here we are.

I don't see this working in my neighborhood, like at all, mostly because my
neighbors are predominately senior citizens or just about there. Of the 20% or
so within my demographic, we've got our own social networks in the greater
metro area. Honestly, I think my general perspective is that people in my
region buy a house for privacy moreso than to be all personable and
economically associated with neighbors - there's always 'burbs with HOAs for
those types of folks.

I could see it working in the more dense, downtown apartment / condo markets,
but the socio-economic status of those folks is pretty affluent. They don't
need to ask neighbors for pet sitting or repair because they've got buying
power. And their own social networks for referrals...

~~~
e40
About 20% of the people in my hood are on it. It's terrible, though.
Basically, there are these types of posts:

* need someone to do X (X = clean house, fix house, etc)

* lost dog/cat found

* need house sitter

* giving away X: anyone want it?

Also, the ND admins decided to change who sees what, a year or so ago, and I
think the revolt scared them. The basically widened the neighborhood greatly,
so you'd see stuff from much further away. I hated it and pretty much stopped
using it at that time.

The idea of it sounds good. The reality is that it's not at all something I
use. Full disclosure: I stopped using FB a few years ago, too.

~~~
maslam
Plus the "Did you see that creepy van / solicitor / someone who's not the same
race as me?" post? It gets tiring.

------
error54
> _Nextdoor — the neighborhood-based social networking platform with a
> billion-dollar valuation_

Am I the only one that's never heard of this company?

~~~
JoblessWonder
Seems to be popular in various parts of California where home ownership is
high. It is also seems to be a haven for the "worst" type of neighbors who
like to complain about everything and might be slightly racist. See "The Jerks
Nextdoor" for a good overview of what happens way too often on the site:
[https://www.newsreview.com/sacramento/jerks-
nextdoor/content...](https://www.newsreview.com/sacramento/jerks-
nextdoor/content?oid=18884464)

Edit: splat brought up a good point. A lot of municipalities are using it as
an "official" communications platform.

~~~
splat
There's a fair amount of activity here in central Ohio, as well. The most
reliable source of discussion is that every few weeks the police department
posts a notice about the locations where they will be having DUI checkpoints.
Like clockwork this sets off a 50+ comment discussion where some people are
dumbfounded that the police actually post where they will be ahead of time,
followed by other people replying that in order for DUI checkpoints to be
constitutional the police have to announce them ahead of time, followed by
replies that it doesn't seem unconstitutional to have random police stops and
drunk drivers should be stopped at all costs, etc. Every single time.

But it was useful to get information when people were getting upset that the
city was trying to replace the green space in a park with a bunch of little
league baseball parks.

